# Star Wars Humour



## NateO (Nov 12, 2004)

I posted this a while back, but it has come to my attention that this 'film' was ramped recently. 

http://atomfilms.shockwave.com/af/content/gangsta_rap_se

Quality!


----------



## NateO (Nov 12, 2004)

And, thanks for the new belt Kaji-san and Jelen-san!   

<center><img src=http://www.puremis.net/excel/MastersText/images/belt_Nate.gif border=0> </center>


----------



## just_jon (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey! Congrats, Nate-san


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Nov 12, 2004)

NateO said:
			
		

> And, thanks for the new belt Kaji-san and Jelen-san!
> 
> <center><img src=http://www.puremis.net/excel/MastersText/images/belt_Nate.gif border=0> </center>



Good one Nate


----------



## Legacy 32701 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks more than a bit like :-

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=113183&highlight=


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nathan!!!    


Well earned!


----------



## Smitty (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations Nate!

Well deserved!

Smitty


----------



## countingapples (Nov 15, 2004)

*CONGRATS!*   This is a well deserved honor.


----------



## NateO (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!   

Sonny, looks quite a bit like the following as well:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=96729&start=8


----------

